# decide on



## Gavril

The phrase _decide on_ has at least two meanings:

1) Make a decision regarding something:
_I can't decide on which car to buy._
_I can't decide on an anniversary present._

2) Choose something:
_I decided on the red Saab sedan._
_I decided on a diamond ring._

How would each of these sentences be translated? My attempts:

1)
_En voi päättää (siitä), minkä auton ostaisin._
_En voi päättää häiden vuosipäivän lahjasta._

2)
_Päädyin punaiseen Saabin henkilöautoon._
(I know that _valita_ would also work here, but I'm trying to think of an alternative verb.)
_Päädyin timanttisormukseen._

Kiitos


----------



## sammio

"I can't decide" in the meaning of your first sentences would be best translated as _En osaa päättää _or_ En pysty päättämään. _So
_En osaa päättää, minkä auton ostaisin._
_En pysty päättämään häiden vuosipäivän lahjasta._

Your other two translations were good.


----------



## Gavril

sammio said:


> Your other two translations were good.



Thanks. I also wondered, is there a semantic difference between _valita jokin_ and _päätyä johonkin_?

E.g.,

_Hän ei pystynyt valitsemaan ehdokasta / päätymään ehdokkaaseen, joten katsoi taas äänestysopaskirjaa._

_Kokeen kohderyhmältä pyydetiin valitsemaan yksi kolmesta väristä / päätymään yhteen kolmesta väristä._


----------



## sammio

Gavril said:


> Thanks. I also wondered, is there a semantic difference between _valita jokin_ and _päätyä johonkin_?




There is. _Päätyä johonkin vaihtoehtoon_ literally means (in my opinion) that you end up to choose an alternative without your own will or by being persuated by someone or something. The difference between _päätyä_ and _valita_ is quite subtle, so in reality if you say that you _päädyit johonkin tulokseen_ it doesn't necessarily mean that someone has persuated you, but more likely that you had hard time choosing between two or more alternatives. _Valita_ sounds as if you were more determined in your choice.



Gavril said:


> _Hän ei pystynyt valitsemaan ehdokasta / päätymään ehdokkaaseen, joten katsoi taas äänestysopaskirjaa._
> 
> _Kokeen kohderyhmältä pyydetiin valitsemaan yksi kolmesta väristä / päätymään yhteen kolmesta väristä._



_Päätyä johonkin_ can only be used in the past tense, that is when the choosing has already been done. So in these sentences the right way to say would be 

_Hän ei pystynyt valitsemaan ehdokasta, joten hän katsoi taas äänestysopaskirjaa._

_Kokeen kohderyhmää pyydettiin valitsemaan yksi kolmesta väristä._


----------

